# Cleaning a bird?



## Get-In-The-Van (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi there
i got a new cockatiel today, she is a white lutino but she is abit dirty and its noticeable with her being white.
How do i go about giving her a clean? Is there such thing as bird shampoo lol!

I havent got a clue

xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2008)

we use a spray bottle for our cockatiel or give him an old plate with abit of water in they do the rest themselves


----------



## Get-In-The-Van (Mar 24, 2008)

I bought some Johnson's Plume spray for birds. Has anyone used this before? It smells horrible though but it says to only put 150ml of this into a bath of lukewarm water.


----------



## countrymom94 (Apr 6, 2008)

A spray bottle for a bath, or a dish is good to clean a bird. Depending on how tame she is many birds shower with their owners. Ya know just put them on the shower rod, and they can walk into the mist from our bodies. They also sell shower perches out there, but IMHO they are just as easy to make with 2suction cups and a perch.


----------



## countrymom94 (Apr 6, 2008)

I forgot to add once in awhile we put Romeo on the shower curtain rod so he can shower with us. He just loves it!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

countrymom94 said:


> I forgot to add once in awhile we put Romeo on the shower curtain rod so he can shower with us. He just loves it!!


or cockatiel goes in the shower too with my oh he loves it


----------

